# Sayers/ pound bakery savoury carb info



## stacey_w (Jun 18, 2016)

Hi all!
I emailed Sayers bakery the other day (also pound bakery) to find out carb values of their savoury range for when I am out and about with Riley.  Thought i would share the feedback with you...


Carbohydrate information

Bean and Sausage Pasty - Per 132g - 29.2g
Cheese and Onion Pasty - Per 100g (product is 153g) - 29.6g
Chicken Pasty - Per 100g (product is 151g) - 24.6g
Chip Shop Curry Pie - Per 150g - 31.8g
Chilli Beef Slice - Per 125g - 28g
Meat and Potato Pasty - Per 100g (product is 134g) - 24g
4" Meat and Potato Pie - Per 196g - 44.3g
Med Veg Slice - Per 133g - 30.9g
Beef and Onion Pasty - Per 124g - 25.3g
Beef and Onion Pie - Per 150g - 34.2g
Jumbo Sausage Roll - Per 134g - 31.4g
Shortcrust Savoury - Per 100g (product is 131g) - 31.5g
Steak Slice - Per 132g - 24.3g
Traditional Pasty - Per 100g (product is 191g) - 25.8g
Vegetable Pie - Per 150g - 35.9g
Vegetarian Sausage Roll - Per 129g - 30.3g
Chicken Mayonnaise - Per 100g - 2.6g
Egg Mayonnaise - Per 100g - 0.4g
Ham - Per 100g - 1.5g
Spicy Chicken - Per 100g - 3.6g
Tuna Mayonnaise - Per 100g - 1.3g
Coleslaw - Per 100g - 4.4g
Teacakes - Per 100g (product is 95g) - 57.1g
Jumbo White Barm - Per 100g (product is 90g) - 47.6g
Scones - Per 100g (product is 90g) - 57.4g
Semolina Roll - Per 100g (product is 90g) - 49.1g


----------



## trophywench (Jun 18, 2016)

Er, never heard of Sayers bakery Stacey!   Not a thing we have in the West Midlands ......


----------



## stacey_w (Jun 18, 2016)

Might just be a north west thing. They are pretty big around my way. Just thought I would share as it might be useful for others.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Jun 18, 2016)

They are pretty big around my way too Stacey. I don't eat their food though cos it's crap.


----------



## stacey_w (Jun 18, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> They are pretty big around my way too Stacey. I don't eat their food though cos it's crap.


Haha I'm not the biggest fan but Riley likes their sausage and bean pasties  x


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Jun 18, 2016)

stacey_w said:


> Haha I'm not the biggest fan but Riley likes their sausage and bean pasties  x




Hmmmmmmmm sausage and bean pasties sounds interesting. When their van comes to my factory on Monday I might try one of those.  If I keel over with food poisoning I hope you can forgive yourself


----------



## KookyCat (Jun 18, 2016)

Oh is pound bakery, Sayers?  I didn't realise   Godson loves the sausage and bean thingy, never tried it myself but it always looks quite nice.  The mind boggles at a chip shop curry pie mind, is it a pie with curry sauce inside?  By George I'll have to get the Godson to try one, he might not want to but I just have to know what that thing is


----------



## stacey_w (Jun 18, 2016)

KookyCat said:


> Oh is pound bakery, Sayers?  I didn't realise   Godson loves the sausage and bean thingy, never tried it myself but it always looks quite nice.  The mind boggles at a chip shop curry pie mind, is it a pie with curry sauce inside?  By George I'll have to get the Godson to try one, he might not want to but I just have to know what that thing is


Yeah Kookycat it's exactly the same! Don't know how they get away with selling things two for a pound in one shop but not the other! Chip shop curry pie I've never tried  either. I am quite martial to the margarita pasty they do at the mo


----------



## stacey_w (Jun 18, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> Hmmmmmmmm sausage and bean pasties sounds interesting. When their van comes to my factory on Monday I might try one of those.  If I keel over with food poisoning I hope you can forgive yourself


They are quite nice. I would miss your presence on here if you keel over! X


----------



## KookyCat (Jun 20, 2016)

stacey_w said:


> Yeah Kookycat it's exactly the same! Don't know how they get away with selling things two for a pound in one shop but not the other! Chip shop curry pie I've never tried  either. I am quite martial to the margarita pasty they do at the mo



Well I never, I can't keep up, they were always Sayers and Hampsons here, then Hampsons changed to Sayers, then Sayers disappeared and popped back up but this time with warburtons bread (I think they took them over), then they disappeared and pound bakery popped up, should have known they were the same company.  They're all based here, so maybe they experiment on us to see how it goes.  I miss Hampsons they used to do a lovely vegetable pasty with proper wholemeal crust, it was lovely and the only thing I would eat from a bakery, oh aside from a mini hovis loaf or a Ye olde pasty shop cheese pasty.  I was a very peculiar child, hated white bread, hated sweets except for polos, hated chocolate, couldn't stand chips, or pizza.  My Dad reckoned I was switched at birth, especially on a Saturday night at the cinema and I'd sit there with my cashew nuts and cherry tomatoes whilst they gobbled up popcorn and sweets....I did make a concession to the hotdog though I'd have everyone's pickled chillies . Oh my god I was a weird child, I see it now


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 27, 2016)

Its all Greggs around my neck of the woods. Thanks for info Stacey


----------

